# Old bench vice and for ice.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just something I found at a garage sale on my way home from work yesterday. 
A Richards Wilcox vice. It works good, just need to clean up a bit. 

And here's something the wife found at a sale on her own. 
Old ice saw. 
It'll be a wall hanger for sure. 
The vice ill use for my bench. Just need to attach wood to the jaws, but what kind of wood should I use? Soft or hard? Anyway here's pics. 






























$12 for the vice and $3 for the saw. 
Good deal? I think so.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think very good deals especially the ice saw. It will look good on the wall.

I like hard wood for the jaws. I used hard maple for my latest front vise.

Lee Valley recommend at least 3/4in thick jaws. I think mine are 1in, whatever the board thickness was at the time. The thick jaws are if you want to install dogs in the top of the jaws. Handy to clamp and have the tops of the jaws hold the board, or whatever is being clamped so it cannot slip down into the vise.

I am finding I should drill holes and get some dogs.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am on the other end of the spectrum from Dave. I think Softer wood should be used for vice jaws, I wouldnt go as far as balsa or cheap pine. But I used poplar for my Moxon style vice. and cherry for my front vice. 

My reasoning behind it is. I would rather ding the vice jaws instead of the work piece. Flip side to this is, you have to keep an eye on the jaw faces so when they do get dinged. you need to fix it, or it will mar the work piece surface.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in the hardwood camp. At least oak.


A leather pad on it relieves some rack and prevents marring work. Put the rough side facing out. Doesn't have to be pretty... Has to work.


----------

